# habistat vs lucky reptile HEAT MATS



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

i was wndering if anyone had a particularly bad time with either of these brands of heatmat. i for get what heatmats i have now, i have a exoterra and 2 other i think habistat im not sure.

but i will be needing to buy 3 wide and longish ones for a gecko rack and 5 slightly smallerones for my hatchling rack. + 4 more for a snake rack ill be building in a couple of months.

please vote, this will help me out 

cheers.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a few Habistat ones and some ProRep ones, and a couple of Lucky Reptile PRO mats, I find them all very good. The LR PROs have a built-in thermal cutout for added safety, and are fully waterproof for use in high humidity setups.


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Graham said:


> The LR PROs have a built-in thermal cutout for added safety, and are fully waterproof for use in high humidity setups.


Didn't know that, glad you mentioned it - filed away for future reference.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Out of those 2 I have only tried Habistat which seems good and I have no complaints about them but my favourite brand of heat mat is probably Microclimate. Theirs seem less prone to bubbling, heat evenly and look nicer too which is good if you have it on the side of a glass tank. However they may not heat as effectively as a mat of the same wattage of another brand due to how they are made.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, thanks guys. i was just making sure before i spent like £150 on heatmats lol


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Didn't know that, glad you mentioned it


Note that it's only the PRO models that have the cutout, the ones with the grey vinyl covering, the cheaper black ones don't have it.


----------

